# Still out there (Huffman Dayton G519)



## Mercian (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi All,

For those interested who didn't see the conversation, another 1943 Huffman Dayton G519 frame just turned up on CABE.









						Dayton bicycle | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Does anyone know what year, etc this Dayton Serial # H157068 In Excellent condition, just needs tubes to ride! Thanks in advance!




					thecabe.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

